# Is it okay to use whey protein supplement shakes as the primary source of protein?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

What's wrong with using whey protein supplement shakes as the primary source of protein?

Whey is the king of proteins.  It is the most bioavailable, and has the best amino acid profile. 


Tip:  If you feel discomfort from Whey Protein Concentrate, try Whey Protein Isolate instead. 

So, there is nothing wrong to take whey protein supplement shakes as the primary source of protein.


----------



## sityslicker (Jun 18, 2018)

Protien is protien. Whey is a macromutrient. Of course you can use it replace meats. Ex. Bariatric patients thrive on this after surgery for healing and maintaining lean muscles.


----------



## T Woods (Jun 19, 2018)

I use a lot of whey isolate. It's convenient and a cheap compared to most other sources. Just recognize that it's not going to digest like a steak or even chicken or eggs and add healthy fat and fiber to your shake to slow down the rate of digestion. Skip the fat and fiber post workout and add fast carbs.


----------

